# EconoWave speaker



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest to some of folks. The EconoWave Horn speaker. 
It is an inexpensive way to get your feet wet with horns. 
CLICK HERE


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Agreed, it's a terrific thread.

People, please don't be put of by the length, there are a couple of index posts that make it easier to navigate.


----------

